# Berkshire by the Sea in Delray Beach



## bccash63 (Sep 13, 2007)

Has anyone stayed in this resort recently--specifically in building D?
Any input would be appreciated--thanks


----------



## shar (Oct 11, 2007)

We stayed here a few years ago over Memorial week and enjoyed it very much.  I wrote a review for tug, but it seems to have disappeared from the review site.  I believe that building D is the large new building. This is where we stayed. I would only want to stay in the large concerete building as the others are much older.  Call the front desk and ask them which building and unit your would be assigned. I do not believe that they will switch your unit when you arrive.

We have considered returning to this location again in the future.

Shar


----------



## Transit (Oct 11, 2007)

I never stayed there but passed it many times.It's a hotel convert very neat and well maintained from the outside . location is superb.


----------



## shar (Oct 15, 2007)

The building "D" I do not think is a hotel convert, but the other three buildings are the convert. The concert building which I believe is 'D' was built as condo's and  as it is not set up as a typical hotel.

Shar


----------



## normalrog (Jun 7, 2010)

*2BR at Berkshire by the Sea?*

Hi, I have a 2BR at Berkshire by the Sea on hold with RCI, does anyone know if a 2BR would be in the old hotel conversion or in the newer "D" building.  Also, would the 2BR have an ocean view?  Any other observations or recommendations?

Thanks,

Roger


----------



## bocamike (Jun 8, 2010)

normalrog said:


> Hi, I have a 2BR at Berkshire by the Sea on hold with RCI, does anyone know if a 2BR would be in the old hotel conversion or in the newer "D" building.  Also, would the 2BR have an ocean view?  Any other observations or recommendations?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Roger



I own here and if I remember correctly all 2 bedroom units are in the D building.
All D building unit #'s start with 1 there all 3 digit #'s ie: 123 would be d building 2nd fl unit 3. you should have some kind of ocean view from any unit in the D buliding. This is a nice place in a great location, enjoy!


----------



## thheath (Jun 8, 2010)

I've really enjoyed Delray Beach when I've visited, nice area.


----------



## martyap (Dec 21, 2010)

*Just Returned*

Traded to this resort for 12/11-12/18. Location is perfect....directly across from the beach and a short walk to Atlantic Ave. We had unit #115 leading right out to one of two pools. Unit was dated, a bit tired but clean. Grounds are very well kept. Would certainly trade here again if only for the location.


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 22, 2010)

Some friends came to visit and, since we had no room, picked Berkshire for their visit.   They enjoyed it very much and want to return.


----------



## Jennie (Dec 30, 2010)

The resort had terrible hurricane damage a few years ago (Hurricane Wilma, I believe) and all of the units in the older buildings were completely renovated. The D building is the best but any unit is fine. It's a really nice small resort with two pools and a recreation room. The location is ideal. It's right on A1A across from the beach and a block from the town. There are lots of great restaurants and shops in the town plus a library with free internet access, and many events and activities. It's about a 10 minute drive to some huge malls for shopping. 

Most of the owners use their units every year so it is difficult to exchange in. They are a friendly group of people. Talk to one couple and you will soon become "friends" to many others.

I've stayed there twice and loved it. It is always on my RCI ongoing search list but seldom comes through, especially for January-March which is the "snowbird season". There are only a few 2 bedroom units. Most are one bedrooms.


----------

